# Bay Area Fly Shop



## YakkinReds

Anyone know of a good fly shop in the Bay Area? Everyone knows about Bill Jackson's but is there anywhere else to buy fly tying materials? Thanks.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Theres a place in Dade city on the 301 bypass. He has a huge assortment of fly fishing stuff and a Gheenoe dealer!


----------



## Gramps

Yakkin - There used to be a few other places in the Tampa area, but from what I understand Jackson's is about the only place in the Bay area... I would check out IGG's guy in Dade.


----------



## YakkinReds

Appreciate it. Sounds like there's a business opportunity in the Tampa area...


----------



## skinny_water

I have a couple places in the Sarasota Area that sell tying stuff. Economy Tackle, CB's, and Casey Key Anglers & Outfitters.


----------



## Shadowcast

Place in Dade City is called Swann's. There is a place on Hillsborough Ave called The Tampa Angler. The guy who owns it (Dave Chouinard) used to own The Fly Hatch in NJ. Also Andy Thornal Co. in Winter Haven.


----------



## Guest

> Yakkin - There used to be a few other places in the Tampa area, but from what I understand Jackson's is about the only place in the Bay area...  I would check out IGG's guy in Dade.


X2.  Owner is Jim Swan and he's a good guy. 

I would also follow any recommendation "Shadowcast" makes. 

CR/TSS


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

thanks guys i dont fly fish but swan's is the place.


----------

